# it was sold as s. hollandi



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

can you help me ID my p guys?
this was sold to me as Serra. Hollandi.. thanks!


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think you'll get a postive ID at this size mate

PM hastatus

(you should adjust your pic's so we don't have to side scroll







)

daz


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm inclined to say it is a juvenile compressus.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

d851 said:


> I don't think you'll get a postive ID at this size mate
> 
> PM hastatus
> 
> ...


i dunno what happened..
when i posted it yesterday, it's not like this..you didnt need to side scroll yesterday.
sorry bro..


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey you got thos worms on your glass i have them to what are thay?
does anyone see them? it looks like stuff in the water but thay on the glass


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I have those on my 20 gal, I was told they were from excess nutrients in the water and that they are not harmful to fish.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

i get told that to but all my fish rub against the rocks! and my tiger shovel nose catfish has little holes in his head and thay go away in a couple days but thay eat away at his shin! and my pleco get's eaten to!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

thos worms are called plainaria dont think thats the right spelling btw i had them before from leavin excess food in the tank


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dunno man...i think people should stop piranha as hollandi...since theres no such thing...ask frank man it was based of one specimen and its highly unlikely theres a ton of them somewhere.

Someone should pin a thread in piranha discussion and in the ID section to clear things up.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The problem itself is not hobbyists posting about S. hollandi, it comes from the dealers who get fish from the exporter who tags the fish such and such a species. Why they (exporter) put that name on a Peru fish? I have no idea. Evidently there is someone out there in Peru (collector) who thinks S. hollandi is there or perhaps is using outdated material. As often the case, they look at photos and mis-identify fish, pretty much what happens here from time to time.

S. hollandi is known and described from Bolivia only.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

hastatus said:


> The problem itself is not hobbyists posting about S. hollandi, it comes from the dealers who get fish from the exporter who tags the fish such and such a species. Why they (exporter) put that name on a Peru fish? I have no idea. Evidently there is someone out there in Peru (collector) who thinks S. hollandi is there or perhaps is using outdated material. As often the case, they look at photos and mis-identify fish, pretty much what happens here from time to time.
> 
> S. hollandi is known and described from Bolivia only.


frank, i asked the seller about the point of collection of this fish. they said its from peru.
i know you got a trained eye and i hope these pictures are clear enough for someone like you to make 
possibble ID. what do you think it is?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> The problem itself is not hobbyists posting about S. hollandi, it comes from the dealers who get fish from the exporter who tags the fish such and such a species. Why they (exporter) put that name on a Peru fish? I have no idea. Evidently there is someone out there in Peru (collector) who thinks S. hollandi is there or perhaps is using outdated material. As often the case, they look at photos and mis-identify fish, pretty much what happens here from time to time.
> 
> S. hollandi is known and described from Bolivia only.


yeah thats what i meant...not the hobbiest, i meant the dealers and exporters selling them as hollandi from peru.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like S. compressus to me. Good example.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

compressus? looks like i ended with two compressus now! thanks frank!


----------

